# What type of dryer vent setup for this?



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You aren't going to use anything in those pics. Just connect the flex line with clamps between the dryer & the piece mounted in the wall.


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

you're problem is compounded by location of where the electrical plug is in between outlet of dryer & duct piping... assuming you have room in front to set dryer further out from back wall, I'd recommend you buy 4 adjustable elbows, short section of straight pipe, & foil tape;

working your way back from wall duct outlet, make a long sweep (L/S) 90`fitting by adjusting 2 elbows into 45` turns, add them together to create a L/S 90` pointed to left... hopefully this will give a large enough space/gap to allow dryer to plug in... if not you will need to use 3 elbows to make an even Longer/Sweep 90`... whatever 90` configuration works you might want to tape together (but just the 90 bend).

insert a regular 90 elbow into L/S 90` created with opening pointed back toward dryer outlet. now Measure center line of dryer duct discharge to right edge of dryer; also measure from center line of ducting to right hand wall, to determine if both dryer outlet & duct elbow will line up... if not you will need a short section of pipe (possibly cut to length) between both 90`s... or if not needed earlier, possibly use the 4th elbow to create a 2nd L/S 90`without the need for the short pipe??? be certain washer has room to fit on left... if so, foil tape up all ridged duct pipe & fittings once determined which configuration will fit & while fittings are held together & in place by dryer... this will ultimately allow dryer to separate from & or park back into ducting without your new piping shifting while apart...

easier if you work on this build with washer out of way/space; set washer front edges to match dryer depth assuming not stacked unit; do not use any screws to secure ducting... 

all that said if no room to shift appliances far enough forward, landlord will need to move electrical outlet out from between ducting footprint...
clear as bottled air yet? :vs_whistle:

Peace


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-4-in-x-8-ft-Dryer-Vent-Duct-BTD48HD/203626496
This and two clamps. After you plug dryer in when you slide dryer back make sure you don't kink the vent pipe. Also you don't need 8'. Just cut enough to hook it up and leave yourself enough room to plug in in. If you start dryer before you push it all the way back sometimes that will keep it from kinking.


----------



## kerryman71 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'd go with the flexible hose and two elbows with clamps, one at the dryer, the other at the vent pipe. Run the flexible hose between and connect it. 

John


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Never use flex and clamps. Lint gets caught in the folds and builds up and causes house fires. DR P was close. Put the new cord on put the new 90 deg ell on the dryer facing the vent coming out the wall, secure ell with metal tape. it's like duct tape but it's thin metal like aluminum. Buy a straight piece of 4 inch round pipe a pair of tin snips, a pair of pipe crimpers. Plug the dryer in and set the dryer in place where it will be used next to the plug. Get a measurement from the ell coming out the dryer to the vent with the pipe going into the vent 11/2 "s. Cut the pipe . Crimp the end going into the ell real good to decrease it's size about 1/2 in install the pipe on the pipe coming out the dryer and plug in the dryer then position the dryer with from the side and push it right into the pipe coming out the wall. No tape needed on that joint. The pipe should go far enough in. Sounds bad but not really.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I agree, no flex pipe for me. If it were mine, I would have to try the 0-18" telescopic angle duct. From my visual on line measurements, I think it would clear the receptacle. JMO though.


----------



## Ralph III (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello OP,

The easiest and best thing to do would be to create a cavity within the wall for the electrical plug. I'd then use a telescoping vent, as pictured in the Maytag diagram, for the dryer. End of story.

That would be better than spending more time cutting sheetmetal to create some loop over the outlet or using flex pipe. Both of those scenarios are going to trap lent and make your dryer less efficient because of air flow restrictions.

A short and solid vent is best and will allow quicker drying of your clothes. Just recess the plug (like your washer connections) and you're done.

God Bless,
Ralph


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just be glad you don't have this. Located in a $750k new construction home. Even the pros may have to look twice.


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

wow Larry; as Keith Jackon would say - Whoa Nellie !!!!

Peace


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh.... That's for the new washer/dryer combo unit that they are going to come out with in several years...... or maybe the super small/slim washer and dryers they are planning for the future.


(My son's next door neighbor was showing us his new garage bedroom/bath he had just done..... sink/cabinet/counter all installed and pretty..... BUT, he had forgotten the sink drain.....:biggrin2


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I sorta ran into an issue with the new front loading units that I bet occurs pretty often, but we had not considered or thought of. We bought Samsung units for a new to us retirement home with existing hookups.

At least for Samsung, maybe all units, the washer door is not reversable, and in our home the washer hookups were to the right of the dryer.

Well, it was a real pain for my wife to unload the washer past the open washer door to get it to the dryer.... we are older, and might not be as much a PIA if you're younger.

Yep.... I had to reverse it all.....:sad::smile::wink2:


----------



## Sandywjo (Feb 13, 2016)

Ralph III said:


> Hello OP,
> 
> The easiest and best thing to do would be to create a cavity within the wall for the electrical plug. I'd then use a telescoping vent, as pictured in the Maytag diagram, for the dryer. End of story.
> 
> ...


I agree a great idea but he would first need permission to recess that plug. This is a rental apartment he does not own.


----------



## Ralph III (Oct 7, 2011)

Sandywjo said:


> I agree a great idea but he would first need permission to recess that plug. This is a rental apartment he does not own.


I've owned rental property myself and totally agree. I'm assuming the OP would have enough sense to do so. It's a very simple fix, especially since the plug isn't flush mounted, so I imagine the Landlord would be quite happy with the solution.

I've ran into similar issues in the past and this has always worked perfectly and looks professional. 

God Bless,
Ralph


----------



## Sandywjo (Feb 13, 2016)

Assuming only that installing it in this upside down u shape would work around the outlet and everything, is this picture a safe option of how a vent pipe could be routed, up then down? If so that may be all it takes. And this is rigid metal, which I suggested he use. see pic

Other option would be periscope IF it has enough clearance around that electrical outlet or outlet could be recessed as suggested.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Just be glad you don't have this. Located in a $750k new construction home. Even the pros may have to look twice.


AW, that's easy. Just turn the washer box 180 and put the washer in the adjoining room.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Sandywjo (Feb 13, 2016)

DR P said:


> you're problem is compounded by location of where the electrical plug is in between outlet of dryer & duct piping... assuming you have room in front to set dryer further out from back wall, I'd recommend you buy 4 adjustable elbows, short section of straight pipe, & foil tape;
> 
> working your way back from wall duct outlet, make a long sweep (L/S) 90`fitting by adjusting 2 elbows into 45` turns, add them together to create a L/S 90` pointed to left... hopefully this will give a large enough space/gap to allow dryer to plug in... if not you will need to use 3 elbows to make an even Longer/Sweep 90`... whatever 90` configuration works you might want to tape together (but just the 90 bend).
> 
> ...


Sir, you clearly know what you are talking about, and I will pass this info on. But may I ask, (I posted this earlier but will post again here so you see it)

Assuming only that installing it in this upside down u shape would work around the outlet and everything, is this picture a safe option of how a vent pipe could be routed, up then down? If so that may be all it takes. And this is rigid metal, which I suggested he use. *see pic*

Or your suggestion (but sounded complicated without visuals) 

Other option would be periscope IF it has enough clearance around that electrical outlet or outlet could be recessed as suggested.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not sure that the upside down "U" wouldn't work, but you have a dryer, not a washer, and the one marked "wall vent opening" goes to the dryer, with the other end exiting to the wall pipe. Just a minor correction.


----------



## Sandywjo (Feb 13, 2016)

chandler48 said:


> Not sure that the upside down "U" wouldn't work, but you have a dryer, not a washer, and the one marked "wall vent opening" goes to the dryer, with the other end exiting to the wall pipe. Just a minor correction.


Thats what about 4 hours of sleep in the last few days will do to you, ha! Sorry about that


----------



## Sandywjo (Feb 13, 2016)

Sandywjo said:


> Sir, you clearly know what you are talking about, and I will pass this info on. But may I ask, (I posted this earlier but will post again here so you see it)
> 
> Assuming only that installing it in this upside down u shape would work around the outlet and everything, is this picture a safe option of how a vent pipe could be routed, up then down? If so that may be all it takes. And this is rigid metal, which I suggested he use. *see pic*
> 
> ...


And this is what I meant to type in the picture. My main issue is is it safe to have vent in upside down U shape if it does fit.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

In the pic above, that proposed ducting is equivalent to 4 -90 degree fittings being used. Equal to adding a 20 ft. straight run of piping, if I recall my math correctly.

I hope the ducting in the wall does not have even more ells or a long distance to go, before it exits the building. A lint build up nightmare in the making, if it does.

I would still buy a 0-18" telescopic duct and try it. Just save your receipt for it and return it, if it does not work out. All JMO


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

Sandywjo said:


> And this is what I meant to type in the picture. My main issue is is it safe to have vent in upside down U shape if it does fit.


I believe your manual allows for this type installation...
as long as dryer is cleaned after each use and ducts are checked/cleaned regularly... 
Be sure you check outlet location for good flow once connected...
Apartment maintenance personnel are not known to check a dryer duct system without an appliance connected...

Peace


----------



## Sandywjo (Feb 13, 2016)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> In the pic above, that proposed ducting is equivalent to 4 -90 degree fittings being used. Equal to adding a 20 ft. straight run of piping, if I recall my math correctly.
> 
> I hope the ducting in the wall does not have even more ells or a long distance to go, before it exits the building. A lint build up nightmare in the making, if it does.
> 
> I would still buy a 0-18" telescopic duct and try it. Just save your receipt for it and return it, if it does not work out. All JMO


And your answer was exactly why I asked, because I dont know the ins and outs of dryer vent setups. Although I wonder why no one else spoke up and said it was a fire hazard.


----------



## Sandywjo (Feb 13, 2016)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> In the pic above, that proposed ducting is equivalent to 4 -90 degree fittings being used. Equal to adding a 20 ft. straight run of piping, if I recall my math correctly.
> 
> I hope the ducting in the wall does not have even more ells or a long distance to go, before it exits the building. A lint build up nightmare in the making, if it does.
> 
> I would still buy a 0-18" telescopic duct and try it. Just save your receipt for it and return it, if it does not work out. All JMO


Somebody else just pointed out that it does show that example in the manual from the dryer. Why would they include that photo if it was not safe? Still trying to learn here.


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

Sandywjo said:


> And your answer was exactly why I asked, because I dont know the ins and outs of dryer vent setups. Although I wonder why no one else spoke up and said it was a fire hazard.


too many turns & or traps created, slows discharge flow
slow flow allows build up & eventually causes clogging
a clogged dryer duct is a potential fire hazard

Peace


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Sandywjo said:


> And this is what I meant to type in the picture. My main issue is is it safe to have vent in upside down U shape if it does fit.


 The problem will be with the electric plug in the way. If you have to pull it out to clear the plug you could go straight over.


----------



## Ralph III (Oct 7, 2011)

*Just cut a cavity within the wall and recess the electrical plug! Done.*

You don't have to worry about creating a link magnet nor making your dryer less efficient. 20min job (with boxing) or 2 min job (no boxing) and $0.00.

Ralph


----------



## Sandywjo (Feb 13, 2016)

And here I was leary of those periscope vents, because the vent seems so skinny, and to me that meant it would get build up even faster than the big wide round vents. And again not alot of eperince with this, which is why I came to the forum in the first place.


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

DR P said:


> I believe your manual allows for this type installation...
> At 2nd glance this diagram does show the duct terminating at end of u bend...
> 
> as long as dryer is cleaned after each use and ducts are checked/cleaned regularly...
> ...


Time 2 saddle up & ride daddy-o

Peace


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I agree. Maytag I would think, would not recommend ducting options in their installation manual that are not safe. The ducting loopty loops and periscope's are both shown in their manual.

I can't help to wonder if there isn't a new dryer being built that has the *exact* alignment of discharge duct from it needed to align perfect to the apt's vent opening. Problem then solved.


----------



## Ralph III (Oct 7, 2011)

Sandywjo said:


> And here I was leary of those periscope vents, because the vent seems so skinny, and to me that meant it would get build up even faster than the big wide round vents. And again not alot of eperince with this, which is why I came to the forum in the first place.


A periscope-type vent actually has quite a bit more volume than a round one! Having both on hand I'd say 15% to 20% more volume. Secondly, lint doesn't come out as a solid softball, it comes out in small bits. 

I prefer the periscope vent because it allows the dryer to be closer to the wall and they're solid. There is nothing wrong with the round vents but I guarantee in a large percentage of homes, the round vent is either loose or semi crushed. Rarely do you have that issue with a periscope type vent.

Good luck,
Ralph


----------

